# EZ track v regular track



## njv1805 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm new to the hobby and picked up a started set a couple weeks ago. I've been planning a pretty basic 4x8 layout. Any I'm trying to figure out if I just want to get more EZ track (that's what the starter came with and incorporate what I already have), get more of un-ballasted track and do my own roadbed etc with no EZ track, or get un-ballasted track and incorporate that with what I have. If I do it all in EZ track I would like to think that when I do another layout in the future I would then start from scratch with regular track and do my own roadbed and ballast and just save this first layout. Is their a cost to benefit ratio of going one way vs another? I mean, I know the ez track is more on its own but is it all that different if I go with regular track plus all the extra that I'd need for my own roadbed and ballast? These are images for the layout I'm planning. There will be buildings and whatnot but I haven't gotten them on the layout yet.

*edit*
Pictures weren't showing so here's a link to the Google drive folder.
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B3bUnP959dh2QUxER2RkYzJFRzg&usp=drive_web


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

EZ track has it's fans here on the Forum.

But most of us prefer using Flex track because it enables
us to create complex track patterns without concern for
the availability of certain shapes and lengths of track.

Since you just got your trains, use the EZ track to get
acquainted with operations and track layouts. Then you
might want to check on the flex track as what you would
want to use for your expanding layout.

There are many more types and sizes of turnouts and other
track components available for Flex track than for EZ. While
it can be adapted, EZ is not all that compatible to flex and
other tracks.

Should you decide to move to flex you can most likely find
buyers for your EZ track here on the Forum.

Don


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Too bad they don't make an adapter to go from EZ to flex. I like to use them both and I don't want to cut off the EZ tabs. Until they offer one, I just cut my roadbed around the tab.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

njv1805 said:


> I'm new to the hobby and picked up a started set a couple weeks ago. I've been planning a pretty basic 4x8 layout. Any I'm trying to figure out if I just want to get more EZ track (that's what the starter came with and incorporate what I already have), get more of un-ballasted track and do my own roadbed etc with no EZ track, or get un-ballasted track and incorporate that with what I have. If I do it all in EZ track I would like to think that when I do another layout in the future I would then start from scratch with regular track and do my own roadbed and ballast and just save this first layout. Is their a cost to benefit ratio of going one way vs another? I mean, I know the ez track is more on its own but is it all that different if I go with regular track plus all the extra that I'd need for my own roadbed and ballast? These are images for the layout I'm planning. There will be buildings and whatnot but I haven't gotten them on the layout yet.
> 
> *edit*
> Pictures weren't showing so here's a link to the Google drive folder.
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B3bUnP959dh2QUxER2RkYzJFRzg&usp=drive_web


I kind of just went through this. Bought a Bachmann starter set a while back. Then wanted more, so bought more EZ Track. Got interested in turnouts, bought Bachmann turnouts. Etc. Etc. Etc. 

I finally got frustrated with derailings and those awful turnouts. Had invested a bunch in the EZ stuff. Dilema. After some research, I decided to just can all the Bachmann track and order some Peco. I bought a small order of turnouts first to see how it was. Then got some flex track. My reaction was sort of a "wow". I mean, the Peco track is just beautiful. My 9 year old set up some flex and some turnouts and without power just rolled some cars over them, switching the turnouts and so forth. His comment? "Wow! It's so smooth." 

And then I started realizing how much this stuff liberates me from the layout constrictions of the very limited Bachmann sectional track. It's awesome. And the look is so much more realistic, it's really nice track. 

I'm new to this stuff, too, and as such would not normally purport to give advice. But having recently been in your shoes, my feeling would be, can all the Bachmann and just bite the bullet on Peco or Atlas track and be done with it. You won't look back.


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

You would be more happier with regular track. EZ track may have the road bed, but it can be noisy when it has straight contact with the layout wood surface. And EZ track turnouts are very tight, so derailments are always more likely to happen around them. Some atlas track on foam roadbed(or cork if you prefer it) will do just great and will make ballasting easier. Atlas turnouts are way better than EZ turnouts, and two locos like AC4400s will easily negotiate the turnout. Hope this helps and happy modeling!


----------

